# Audio in iMovie 2.1.2



## cthompso (Jan 13, 2003)

I suspect this is really easy, but can someone explain it to me in detail?  I would like to delete the existing audio from a particular clip and record a new audio track for that clip only.  I'm using an iMac with a built-in microphone, which will work fine for these purposes.

Thanks!


----------



## pcouture (Jan 13, 2003)

1.If your clip is sitting on the timeline, click on it once to highlight it (make sure you're in timeline view, not the icons view).

2. Under the advanced menu, choose extract audio. This command has a keyboard shortcut (command-J) if my memory serves me right.

3. Hit the Delete key. This will get rid of existing audio.

4. If you want to do a voice over or put a music track, position the playhead (little line in the timeline) where you want your audio track to begin.

5. Use the Record voice or Music from the audio Tab in the Shelf (next to transitions, effects, titles, etc.)

6. Once recorded, your track may be trimmed or moved around to better sync it with your picture.

Hope this helps. Let me know!

Cheers


----------



## cthompso (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks!  A couple of follow-ups.  First, can you explain what the icon mode is so I'm sure I've got the right one?  And second, if I've made a recording with the microphone in the computer, how do I get rid of it without necessarily getting rid of the underlying audio that was recorded with the camera?

Thanks again.


----------



## pcouture (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cthompso _
> *Thanks!  A couple of follow-ups.  First, can you explain what the icon mode is so I'm sure I've got the right one?  And second, if I've made a recording with the microphone in the computer, how do I get rid of it without necessarily getting rid of the underlying audio that was recorded with the camera?
> 
> Thanks again. *



First question. Actually, it's called Storyboard view. That strip at the bottom of your screen - the one where you drop your clips as you cut your movie - has two tabs on it. On is called Storyboard (it has the eye on the tab).It shows little previews (squares) of your clips. The other one is called the timeline (the one with the little clock). That's the one you want in order to manipulate audio.

Question2. To get rid of a specific audio clip like a voice over clip, you have to click on it once and press Delete. However, it's possible that your clip may happen to be placed over another audio clip on one of the audio tracks. In that case, you could drag the unwanted clip to another spot on the audio track where you can safely delete it without selecting something else.

Here's something for you - since it makes sense while we deal with sound.

If you want to keep the original audio AND add a voice over, you can definitely do that, too. But you may want to adjust the volume of eache sound clip depending on which one should play louder. You would do this in the timeline view as well. All you have to do is click on a clip; for instance, your video clip which has sound built into it. When you do so, you will see the little volume knob become actrive in the bottom right corner of the screen. Adjust the volume to the appropriate level, repeat for your sound track, and voilà!!!

Hope this helps. Sorry if it took me a while to reply, but as you can see, I like to give complete answers to these questions rather than writing stuff that doesn't make sense.

Cheers! Happy editing!


----------



## cthompso (Jan 14, 2003)

Perfect answers.  Thanks so much!


----------

